# Facebook



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Andy Cap has started a new facebook page for photos etc if you would like the link please contact one of us.

Chris


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Andy started this page as I could upload Cairo photos onto my facebook but no one could see them other than me... if you have any photos of the riots etc that you want to get out there contact Andy and he will upload the photos onto the facebook page.

Maiden


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Andy started this page as I could upload Cairo photos onto my facebook but no one could see them other than me... if you have any photos of the riots etc that you want to get out there contact Andy and he will upload the photos onto the facebook page.
> 
> Maiden


They're all on there - and the video???

Aren't they?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> They're all on there - and the video???
> 
> Aren't they?




Yes but I meant if anyone had any they would like to put on it..


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I see, sorry, must be going mad....



Again...


----------

